# Flaky skin



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Bumping up.


----------



## cody and munsons mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I get amino fatty acids from the vet and pour some on there food till the bottle is gone. It really helps with the flakes.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

cody and munsons mom said:


> I get amino fatty acids from the vet and pour some on there food till the bottle is gone. It really helps with the flakes.


Thank you. Maybe I'll try the fish oil pills--and if they don't seem to help, I'll see if my vet has some of those, I could try. I appreciate your input.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I give wild Alaskan salmon oil every morning on top of the dogs' breakfast. If that doesn't work, you can try bathing your dog with seborrhea shampoo, which works really well for me. How old is your dog? Have you ever noticed the flaking before?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

goldengirls550 said:


> I give wild Alaskan salmon oil every morning on top of the dogs' breakfast. If that doesn't work, you can try bathing your dog with seborrhea shampoo, which works really well for me. How old is your dog? Have you ever noticed the flaking before?


Thank you! 

They all get a salmon based kibble--but I could definitely try the salmon oil. 

Will probably try the shampoo as well because they need baths anyway, so why not. 

She has had a little bit of flaking for a couple of months or so--but it's gotten really bad. New for her as of late. Wonder why? She is 6. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I would definitely give the salmon oil and shampoo a go for now. As long as she doesn't seem irritated or scratching/biting at her skin, I do not think a vet needs to see her at this point. I highly recommend this for fish oil: Bravo! Salmon Oil

I use Duoxo seborrhea shampoo for flakey skin and I love it! It really clears up the skin and leaves a fresh, clean scent without being overwhelming.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wagners Mom said:


> Thank you!
> 
> They all get a salmon based kibble--but I could definitely try the salmon oil.
> 
> ...


How's her thyroid? When Toby's levels drop or he has a food issue, he gets flakes too.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> How's her thyroid? When Toby's levels drop or he has a food issue, he gets flakes too.


Honestly, I don't know. She's never had it checked. She goes for routine visit in September--so I can ask the vet then--but will take her before if I need to. She is petite, thin, moderately active and in good health. When I brushed her yesterday, I got several brushes full of hair from her, which is unusual. (She is not my golden...shhh...I trust you guys, so came here to ask! lol! She is a lab X). Typically I *may* get one brush full of hair off of her. She was especially shedding on her back end--like her hind legs, up top and her back near her tail. It's almost like she "blew" her coat. Only change is a new food--and that has been about 2.5 months ago (to Pro Plan Sensitive Skin/Stomach formula). Put them all on that--changed for my golden, but like to feed them the same, if at all possible. I don't *have* to, but I just usually do. She is shiny and her coat feels good, though. 

This is the first time I've ever had them on a fish based food. 

I should add she is 6. 

I took her to the vet a few months ago (before food change) for a toenail problem and vet commented on a little flakiness--but didn't really say much. I didn't think too much of it honestly--but with so much of it yesterday, I have to wonder, why.

I did buy some shampoo today--didn't see the kind goldengirls recommended at this store, so picked up some Tropiclean --Medicated Oatmeal shampoo...soap free with vitamin E and Tea Tree. Says soothing relief for Dry, Itchy skin. Also says it helps eliminate pet body odor, (which she doesn't have), natural salicylic acid elimnates flaking, dandruff, and scales associated with seborhea.....so maybe this will work even though it's not the Duoxo that she mentioned. ????? 

I have an adopted home check in the morning for the golden rescue and planned on stopping in the specialty dog store to see if they have Duoxo and also grab some salmon oil there. But maybe this shampoo will be ok, and just grab the oil and go from there. Thoughts? 

I'd say it is dandruff. You can't see it when you rub her--but the brush really stirred it. 

Sheesh...and I thought Wagner was my only "issue child". lol.


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi, my GR has had flaky skin from the time we got her. She doesn't seem to scratch, we just really find it noticeable when we brush her. The vet thinks it is an inherited skin condition. It may not be the same thing you've discovered on your 6 year old. 

We switched Maizie to the Blue Buffalo fish based kibble and put a couple squirts of salmon oil on her morning food most days. It has made a huge improvement but the flakes are not gone completely.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Mom of Maizie said:


> Hi, my GR has had flaky skin from the time we got her. She doesn't seem to scratch, we just really find it noticeable when we brush her. The vet thinks it is an inherited skin condition. It may not be the same thing you've discovered on your 6 year old.
> 
> We switched Maizie to the Blue Buffalo fish based kibble and put a couple squirts of salmon oil on her morning food most days. It has made a huge improvement but the flakes are not gone completely.


Thanks Mom of Maizie! I appreciate you taking the time to share what helped! 

Definitely going to try the salmon oil to see if it helps.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

I forgot all about it until I saw your post, but Hunter had this a couple of years ago. I just made sure that I brushed him every day and it eventually resolved itself. Could be just a temporary seasonal issue. I don't recall what season he got flaky, but I don't think it lasted more than 2 or 3 weeks. As long as there is no discomfort or itching, it may just disappear.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wagners Mom said:


> Honestly, I don't know. She's never had it checked. She goes for routine visit in September--so I can ask the vet then--but will take her before if I need to. She is petite, thin, moderately active and in good health. When I brushed her yesterday, I got several brushes full of hair from her, which is unusual. (She is not my golden...shhh...I trust you guys, so came here to ask! lol! She is a lab X). Typically I *may* get one brush full of hair off of her. She was especially shedding on her back end--like her hind legs, up top and her back near her tail. It's almost like she "blew" her coat. Only change is a new food--and that has been about 2.5 months ago (to Pro Plan Sensitive Skin/Stomach formula). Put them all on that--changed for my golden, but like to feed them the same, if at all possible. I don't *have* to, but I just usually do. She is shiny and her coat feels good, though.
> 
> This is the first time I've ever had them on a fish based food.
> 
> ...


Give that shampoo a go! It looks like it has all of the right ingredients to soothe and control flakey skin. I know the link to order Duoxo is in my email somewhere. I will find it and then give you the link. I am lucky that I can purchase the shampoo at my local pet store. Duoxo also makes emollient sprays that you can use.

I would suggest checking her thyroid. It is a simple blood draw. One of the main symptoms of hypothyroid is poor coat and skin condition (also weight gain and lethargy). My girl is hypothyroid and her skin was in poor condition before she was diagnosed. Now she is taking thyroid medication twice a day along with a fish-based food and salmon oil in her food and her skin and coat has never looked better. You do not want to overlook a thyroid issue because it is so simple and cheap to correct!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is the shampoo I am talking about. This stuff is great! DOUXO® Shampoos and Sprays


----------



## Womn2Blame (Jan 8, 2012)

Our 8-month-old Nugget is shedding more in the past week than at any other time since we've had her, and in the same areas you mentioned, Wagners Mom. And, brushing her back brings up tons of white flakes, too. I actually came here just now to search for "dandruff," to see if that's what we're dealing with. She doesn't seem to itch. 

I just wanted to say that I give her Grizzly Salmon Oil daily, and she's been eating Wellness Large Breed for several months, so I know it's not a change in diet that's causing the flakiness. Haven't changed shampoos, either, but I've been bathing her weekly after she's been swimming in a friend's pond. 

I think I will give the Duoxo shampoo a try. 

Cindy


----------



## Womn2Blame (Jan 8, 2012)

I forgot to add that Nugget's coat looks great - shiny, soft, and not dry at all. Seems like she just has dry skin. ??


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

goldengirls550 said:


> Here is the shampoo I am talking about. This stuff is great! DOUXO® Shampoos and Sprays


I just bought some of this shampoo for Chance. Glad to see that you really like how it works, I really hope it helps him. This will be the 3rd shampoo, from his vet, I've tried for his skin. 

Here's a picture of the flakes I get off of Chance every time I brush him and some pics of his skin:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I would wonder about icthyosis as well. It is an inherited skin condition and there is a DNA test for it. It is found in both American and English/European lines.


----------



## Lucy'smommy (Nov 28, 2016)

My Lucy looks similar to your pictures, only her flakes are larger. Which Douxo shampoo is recommended?


----------

